# Average wage for a hairdresser



## dodo (22 Jul 2007)

What is the going rate roughy for a hairdresser ball park figure would be great thanks


----------



## gipimann (22 Jul 2007)

Rates of pay for hairdresser in Dublin, Dun Laoghaire, Bray & Cork are agreed by the Joint Labour Committee and you can see their rates here 

Click on the link in the centre of the page "the JLC list".


----------

